# The lower the better or not so much?



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

This has been bugging me for a while and will probably be pretty controversial ... 

There has been a massive switch to lower nic and I've seen most people moving from 18mg or 12mg to 6mg and 3mg. The reason for this is RDAs and higher power devices. 
I've resisted joining this side of the fence as I have some reservations.

Most people are proud of the fact that they've managed to drop to lower nic but essentially what have you done? You increased the vapour volume to maintain the same nicotine intake level. 

We are still in a time where we are not entirely sure what the long term effect of vaping is going to be... Do we really want to be increasing our vapour intake unnecessarily? 

Am I wrong here?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/4/15)

Yes we want to increase our vapor intake  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Yes we want to increase our vapor intake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You just wanna blow clouds


----------



## Andre (6/4/15)

I, for one, totally agree with you. And with the clouds comes high power, which the science suggest could be detrimental. On the other hand the science also suggest the nicotine is not addictive at all and, at the most, as harmful as caffeine. 

One, however, should bear in mind that this movement (big clouds, high power) is much in the minority and even considered a sub-culture. The majority, as always, is silent. 

Though it does seem to me that even the majority strives to lower the nicotine content of their jooses, for whatever reason. Maybe because nicotine has acquired such a bad rap through tobacco smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> You just wanna blow clouds


To be honest, I've actually become sorta chilled on my cloud intake  today was the first time in a bit more than a month that I blew clouds at super-subohm level I've fallen in love with RTAs and the new clearos (arctic and subtank). Dripping has become a task. However, to keep it in line with the thread, I used to blow clouds at a 0.08/0.1 build with 4-6mg juice. I am now Vaping an arctic with a 0.5 and a goblin with a 0.4, with 3-6mg juice  much less clouds, but I get the same satisfaction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

I'm with @ShaneW and @Andre here too... I keep seeing people drop to 3mg and am wondering why I'm still on 9mg and have been for a long time now... and this now makes sense... it's because I'm still on the 1,1Ω coils and happy...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

And to add to the theory... on my Atlantis 0,5Ω coils I use 3mg... but that's only about 3% of my usage!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm with @ShaneW and @Andre here too... I keep seeing people drop to 3mg and am wondering why I'm still on 9mg and have been for a long time now... and this now makes sense... it's because I'm still on the 1,1Ω coils and happy...


I started off vaping 18mg (Liqua), and then suddenly dropped to 12mg when I moved over to more premium juices. Same devices. Evod1/maxi/iClear16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (6/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm with @ShaneW and @Andre here too... I keep seeing people drop to 3mg and am wondering why I'm still on 9mg and have been for a long time now... and this now makes sense... it's because I'm still on the 1,1Ω coils and happy...


And at our age, nicotine is good for a lot of memory related and other problems

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

As an example... 
August last year I used to sell 70% 12mg, 20% 6mg 10% 18mg. 
December last year 40% 12mg, 55% 6mg, 5% 18mg 
Now 25% 12mg, 60% 6mg, 10% 3mg, 5% 18mg 

These are just rough figures but it shows the trend. There's no denying, the amount of clouds at vape meets has increased dramatically.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

My concern is not about the nicotine, it's about all the other ingredients. By dropping nic you having to double or quadruple your vapour production.


----------



## yuganp (6/4/15)

I also think it it has to do with the efficiency of the devices that was used. When I first started, 3ohm coils where the norm and lr was a 2ohm coil. This was not enough to get me of cigs with 24mg juices. This was also the days with high pg juices.

Now with higher content of vg, we can go higher power without the harshness of pg. This could slow lower nic content. I am chasing flavour over throat hit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

Andre said:


> And at our age, nicotine is good for a lot of memory related and other problems



I think you're onto something. I'm always losing my car keys but I vary rarely lose my vape

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD (7/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> My concern is not about the nicotine, it's about all the other ingredients. By dropping nic you having to double or quadruple your vapour production.



Exactly, not much studies on the matter makes this an even better question.

The way I've been lowering myself down to 9mg/dayvape and 6mg/nightvape is by diluting either 18mg and/or 12mg jooses I buy, with VG, so flavoring gets cut too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (7/4/15)

I've now almost fully switched to 6mg from 12mg (where I started vaping at 8 months ago). I say almost because I still keep some 12mg and even 18mg around for use in some of my older devices (the Kayfun still runs 18mg) and vape those on occasion.

Personally I don't think this trend is due to just one thing (better devices, cloud chasing, etc), I think there are multiple reasons.

Firstly, the devices are better at delivering nicotine - I know this because I could feel the effects of nicotine overdose more frequently as I upgraded - I don't really use that much more power either, maybe 1.5x what I used to (20-30W). I vape slightly more (but not double), but at lower nicotine levels (half) - taking my monthly juice usage as a guage. This still equates a lower overall nicotine intake 

Which brings me to the second reason....vaping had a bit of a boom around the time I started and many of those vapers are now completely rid of the cigarette craving (as am I). Because of this I actually take more joy in the vaping and don't really need that much nicotine to sate my cravings, in fact, I find that at lower nicotine I enjoy the vaping more - even at the same power levels as I did on higher nicotine.

Now these are just some of my thoughts on the matter (and based on my own experiences) but I do think there are other "grey" reasons that contribute to this downward trend. Even the wicks have gotten better 

As for long term effects of increased vaping...I'm not too concerned - even if vaping isn't as safe as we like to believe, smoking is all but guaranteed to be 100x worse. My goal was never to be a "health nut" - no offense to those who are, I'm nuts in other ways

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## FireFly (7/4/15)

Arguably, Nicotine constricts vessels, that causes decrease in blood flow to and through the vessels.
Even if you Vape with Nic, Facial Surgeons will not Operate due to this due to the very small vessels in the face and surrounding areas.

When you Go In for any other normal Operation... Even if you Don't Smoke, and only Vape you still need to say that you Vape as it affects the Anesthetist and blood circulation etc. unless you have a death wish that is...

So Lowering Nic intake is a good thing... You gave up Stinkies, Why not lower and remove nic too over time as this is the easier part...

My Vaping Style has not changed (increased) since upgrading from Twisp... 12mg on Twisp, 6Mg on Upgraded Gear and now 3mg ... Aiming for Zero within 3 months...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (7/4/15)

I dropped to low nic a long time ago, but my cloud production has stayed the same. Maybe it's because I went to dripping very early and then to the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/4/15)

Definitely easier to be satisfied with 6mg on a dripper than on some other tanks. I switched to 6mg two weeks ago, only one week into vaping exclusively. My biggest reason is this: at work, and a lot of other social situations I sometimes have to go a few hours without a smoke/vape break. I hate that edgy, fidgety feeling when the cravings kick in. So to get rid of nicotine addiction completely would be a bonus. Always find it funny that we say "nicotine calms me down" but get so agitated when we can't get it. 

As for the safety of vaping, well, it is unsafe to get out of bed. Even to stay in bed, if the roof collapses  At least if vaping kills me I'll smell a heck of a lot better than if smoking killed me   

P.S Just my lighthearted opinion, no offense meant to anyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/4/15)

My nic journey so far. 

I have stated on 24mg. Quickly moved to 12mg - 18mg, and after a couple of months I moved on to 6mg. Looks like I might be moving again soon, as I accidently got sent a 3mg juice and found that the flavour did not change for me. (I still love some juices at 18mg, but only for the flavour it gives. I generally vape very little of it and only at special times.)

On quantity I have found that I vape a lot less. I used to go through 6 x 30ml per week. Now I barely finish 2 x 30ml a week. I also have cloud blowing rigs, but I can not remember when last I used them.

I find it funny that my juice consumption has reduced with my nic strength. Never thought that would happen, but I am not complaining.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cfm78910 (7/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> As an example...
> August last year I used to sell 70% 12mg, 20% 6mg 10% 18mg.
> December last year 40% 12mg, 55% 6mg, 5% 18mg
> Now 25% 12mg, 60% 6mg, 10% 3mg, 5% 18mg
> ...


I've been on 18mg since I started vaping 7 months ago and plan on staying there. I prefer to vape less on a stronger juice rather than the opposite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (7/4/15)

Thanks for the interesting responses. 

One thing I do find interesting is that RDAs are more efficient at delivering nicotine than tank systems. This is clearly the case if @baksteen8168 has actually managed to reduce his juice consumption. 
This has to be the case as I can't take much more than 6mg in an RDA even with the power right down... Cough my lungs out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

I think everyone is different so its not easy to pinpoint what is driving what. Some ppl love the big clouds on powerful rigs so they need lower nic. Some want to reduce their nic to zero. Some (like me) are in no rush to move down in nic and only like clouds on the odd occasion.

I am still on 18mg in my Reos - mouth to lung. But on lung hit devices I use 9mg. I do most of my vaping mouth to lung and enjoy it. I find 12mg is too low to satisfy me. 

On the point of higher powered devices and the move to lower nic - i think these devices were created to burn up more juice so the juice vendors can sell more juice. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/4/15)

I've almost completely toned down to 6mg.

Logic tells me I'm doing fine. My lungs feel so much better. I can withstand more bursts of exerting energy, which tells me my lung capacity has increased.

I don't blow clouds, but I do vape at 0,6ohms at 20-25watts.

To be honest I'm far happier with the RDA than a EVOD. Because the thing that concerned me the most was vaping through a dirty burnt coil. I now clean and rewick at least once a day..... Controlling the amount of "burned filtering" I'm doing.

But I have no desire to get a 100w mod going. I'm happy with the middle ground.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke187 (7/4/15)

My ultimate goal is to get off nicotine completely, so I started off on 12mg and then just recently moved to 6mg and in the next month plan to get down to 3mg and then 0mg
Hopefully I can still continue vaping, because its just so awesome, but time and health will tell me if I should continue.
I also started off on 1.5/1.8Ω and then started some cloud blowing at 0.2Ω but still happy vaping my magma 0.5/0.8Ω
The lower Ω I go, the more juice I use, I used to vape about 90ml a month but since I enjoyed the clouds I vaped 120ml in 3 weeks which I think is a bit much for me, so I'm going start flavour chasing again to balance out my intake and reduce the clouds. While cloud chasing is a lot more satisfying for me, in a sense that I spend less time vaping and my cravings are not as bad, especially since we are only allowed to join the smoke breaks every 2/2.5 hours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FireFly (7/4/15)

Smoke187 said:


> we are only allowed to join the smoke breaks every 2/2.5 hours



Seriously? What do you Do?
I will be damned if someone is going to dictate that to me... 
Ah yes, Now I remember Why I left the Corporate BS behind and Contract...


----------



## Smoke187 (7/4/15)

FireFly said:


> Seriously? What do you Do?
> I will be damned if someone is going to dictate that to me...
> Ah yes, Now I remember Why I left the Corporate BS behind and Contract...


I'm in IT, at my previous company I was free to vape in my office and go outside at anytime, but here its a lot more strict and crappy, where you only get certain time to go out to vape and no vaping at my desk and if you miss the time slot, you have to wait for the next 1


----------



## Ashley A (7/4/15)

I personally thought the same thing. However the short answer from experience is my nicotine level has dropped period from 18mg to 6mg. I'm chasing flavour and texture now instead of a nicotine hit.

The long answer:
I vaped 18mg exclusively from my fakes chines Ego, Twisp, and MVP with Aerotank variation and Nautilus. I still have the MVP and Aerotanks with 1.5ohm coils. I tried to lower to 12mg a couple of times in the first 8 months but it didn't satisfy a craving so usually gave it away.

Then I got my Sigelei 100w plus with Subtank and the KUI with Marquis. Both running 0.5ohm duals. I also ordered 2 of my favourite juices in 12mg to use in it with the expectation of needed less nicotine. Trying out 12mg juices from friends on those setups was way too harsh amd I had to immediately get 6mg. And that's were it stuck. I haven't touched my new 12mg juices but bought alot of 6mg 50PG/50VG juices since which is the same ratio I always vaped. I have dabbled in my high VG when I first got the setups but still want the flavour and hit.

The big part is I still have my Aerotanks and tons of coils and about 6 bottles of 18mg. I am struggling to vape it right now. 18mg seems just too harsh at a low 10w on the older equipment so my body doesn't want such high nicotine anymore.

On contrast, I'm plotting to go 3mg about 2 months after being on the Subohm equipment and actually feel like I could go 0mg nicotine as I now chase the flavour and vape to get a nice taste and a nice soth smooth vape feel than for a craving or hit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks for the interesting responses.
> 
> One thing I do find interesting is that RDAs are more efficient at delivering nicotine than tank systems. This is clearly the case if @baksteen8168 has actually managed to reduce his juice consumption.
> This has to be the case as I can't take much more than 6mg in an RDA even with the power right down... Cough my lungs out



Weird thing is that I am almost exclusively on RTA's (granted, they are mostly dual coil and low ohm). Only use the Big Dripper for dripping. I might be in the minority, but I am very happy that I am able to tone down. On the whole, Vaping has truly changed into a healthier and cheaper alternative for me. (untill the next big tank / joose comes out... )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/4/15)

Ashley A said:


> I personally thought the same thing. However the short answer from experience is my nicotine level has dropped period from 18mg to 6mg. I'm chasing flavour and texture now instead of a nicotine hit.
> 
> The long answer:
> I *smoked* 18mg exclusively from my fakes chines Ego, Twisp, and MVP with Aerotank variation and Nautilus. I still have the MVP and Aerotanks with 1.5ohm coils. I tried to lower to 12mg a couple of times in the first 8 months but it didn't satisfy a craving so usually gave it away.
> ...




Vaped - not smoked

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## FireFly (7/4/15)

Smoke187 said:


> if you miss the time slot, you have to wait for the next 1


Sorry to hear that... Remind me not to work for whatever company you work for... Damn...
They'd fire my @ss

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ashley A (7/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vaped - not smoked



Thanks. Corrected that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (7/4/15)

I moved from 24-18 to 12 and have sort of bottomed out there although have used 9 and 6 with no real difference. To me it appears that 12mg seems more readily available than the lower nic level juices?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (7/4/15)

FireFly said:


> Sorry to hear that... Remind me not to work for whatever company you work for... Damn...
> They'd fire my @ss


LoL, in a way its actually helping save some juice, previously my office was like walking into a steam room, so I went through a bit more juice at times when I got bored at my desk, and now I just vape non stop for 15 minutes when I'm allowed to go and play outside...lol


----------



## ShaneW (7/4/15)

vaalboy said:


> I moved from 24-18 to 12 and have sort of bottomed out there although have used 9 and 6 with no real difference. To me it appears that 12mg seems more readily available than the lower nic level juices?


 
Not so much anymore, 6mg has become more popular. Some USA companies dont even make 12mg, only 0, 3, 6 & 9mg

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## vaalboy (7/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> Not so much anymore, 6mg has become more popular. Some USA companies dont even make 12mg, only 0, 3, 6 & 9mg



Interesting - thanks @ShaneW, will need to look at changing down a gear.


----------



## Alex (7/4/15)

I don't want to chain-vape, so I choose to use a higher nic instead. 

Having said that, I normally mix my liquids to about 6-9mg. @ [FA]plus-circle[/FA]45w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/4/15)

Alex said:


> I don't want to chain-vape, so I choose to use a higher nic instead.
> 
> Having said that, I normally mix my liquids to about 6-9mg. @ [FA]plus-circle[/FA]45w



I still think it's mind over matter.

I do believe the crave for nic when vaping is much, much less than all the crap that called on us to light another cig.

I've chained-vaped 18mg and 12mg. Now on mostly 6mg, I don't actually need to keep any level up. I don't really get those moments when I "need a vape", like when I needed a smoke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (7/4/15)

personally i dont mind about the nic level . for me is always been the actual act of inhale etc. i can use any level with no prob. thats why i keep buyng juices a lower level because less stuff is in there i suppose less problems can may happen. i can vape 0mg and enjoy, i can vaoe 18 mg and enjoy. I always been one of those fortunate smoker that could start and stop with no problems at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (7/4/15)

From the start my goal has been to lower my nic content in my juices.

At this very moment I have my Goblin on my Sigeili vaping 3mg liquid at 42W.
That equates to 3.8V.
So in theory I am still meeting at the same level of what a mech mod would put out with a fresh battery.

Sure, from time to time I like to have a warmer vape and go as high as 65W. 
But thats only every so often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/4/15)

I agree with most of the responses posted. And as some already said, every vaper's experience, goals and preferences are different. For the past year plus I only moved down in nic concentration when it starts to irritate my throat. 2 months into vaping the coil resistance I used, and still use, stabilized at around 0.7 Ohm (round 25W). Started out on 36mg and within 4 months moved down to 12mg in steps, and for the past 4 months between 9 and 6mg. What I did notice over this time period is that just before I move down in nic concentration I would vape less (<9ml / day), and then with the now lower nic concentration, I would give it horns for the first week or two (about 12ml / day) and eventually stabilize again at 9ml / day.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## free3dom (7/4/15)

I have noticed another trend while reading this thread....vapers do a l lot of "chasing" 

Personally I sit back, push the fire button, and make the clouds and flavour come to me - I'm lazy that way

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FireFly (7/4/15)

free3dom said:


> ..vapers do a l lot of "chasing"



Chasing Dragooons ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt (7/4/15)

For me mentally it feels better with the lower nic content and i get used to a lower nic level so quick. So my view on it is why not move to a lower nic level. I still see nicotine as the "addictive" part of vaping same as it used to be with smoking. And i dont like the fact that i am still dependent (addicted) on a substance that is compleetly unnecessary. 

Another thing i am wondering about is. Yes higher wattage devices use allot more juice but does that also mean that the nicotine level in your body is so much higher? For example if you vape 1ml in a evod at 20 puffs and 1 ml used in a RDA at 80 watts and 3 puffs does that mean your body absorbs the same amount of nicotine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/7/15)

FireFly said:


> Chasing Dragooons ...




read something interesting somewhere

"when I was your age everyone wanted to chase the dragon. you youngsters just want to be the dragon"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

